# D.L. EC710 upgrade to Gaggia Classic ?



## zomarzi (Nov 3, 2019)

Was wondering would there be a vast difference in espresso taste if I upgrade from my De Longhi EC 710 with a Cuisnart Burr Mil to a Gaggia Classic with a Gaggia MDF Grinder or ditch this grinder for an older Fiorenzato T80 with new burrs ?


----------

